# New Bailey Motorhome?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spotted at the Malvern show this "Concept" Bailey motorhome.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yuk - that overcab is ridiculous


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Gave me the 'hump' as well'


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Think the overcab shape is down to the Alu-Tech construction methods they are going to employ on it, that they already use on their caravans.

It is probably as tight a bend they can put in without wrinkling a sheet :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mickyblueyes said:


> Think the overcab shape is down to the Alu-Tech construction methods they are going to employ on it, that they already use on their caravans.
> 
> It is probably as tight a bend they can put in without wrinkling a sheet :lol:


that's all very well, but it still looks horrible :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Surely it means it gives you a lot of head room and you can sleep in it comfortably :wink:


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

bognormike said:


> Mickyblueyes said:
> 
> 
> > Think the overcab shape is down to the Alu-Tech construction methods they are going to employ on it, that they already use on their caravans.
> ...


I wasn't disagreeing with you. I happen to think it looks [email protected]@dy hideous, but then I hate luton over-cabs anyway.

I will however be interested what sort of a hash of a low profile they make :roll: . However having had a look at some of their current caravans I have to wonder whether I will be proud to say it's a British product........for a couple of years.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I doubt it has as much headroom as our Euramobil Terestra. TBH Euramobil have been doing the all aluminium framework for sometime. It's nothing new, just a load of marketing bumpf from Bailey I suspect.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Have they sited the bathroom up there? What a monster.

Dave


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like a box thats got the hump


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Reminds me of a Burstner 747 without the twin rear axle.

tony


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a beached whale 8O .

We also dislike luton overcabs....still haven't seen one that looks attractive.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

looks like a Bailey Caravan stuck on the back of a Ducato Chassis cab and the front wall taken out.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

JohnGun said:


> looks like a Bailey Caravan stuck on the back of a Boxer Chassis cab and the front wall taken out.


edit, oops its a Peug not a Fiat, same thing, different badge


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Although i think it looks..Yuk!. We have never had a Bailey c/van,but a leading c/van-m/home dealer told me that once the Bailey c/van leaves the yard it is very rare to have it come back other than for servicing,also,if something does go wrong,when he rings Bailey,he gets onto a PERSON.. straight away and the problem is solved.
There will be people who like it,and who knows the LP model may be a show stopper,we have changed our AS Broadway for an AS Kensington c/van,this is not without a fault,the "Salad Bowl" wash basin,as is fitted to some AS M/homes......YUK!.i have had my opinion noted at the highest level,but i am learning to live with it.
Whats a foot?,(Twelve inches),AS,making c/vans and Bailey making M/Homes,ALL been done before Hymer/Elddis/Adria etc,just make sure if you are in drink you get back into the right unit,LOL.
Ted.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

It probably will be reliable and without problems, but it still has looks that only a mother could love.......


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Although i think it looks..Yuk!. We have never had a Bailey c/van,but a leading c/van-m/home dealer told me that once the Bailey c/van leaves the yard it is very rare to have it come back other than for servicing,also,if something does go wrong,when he rings Bailey,he gets onto a PERSON.. straight away and the problem is solved.
> There will be people who like it,and who knows the LP model may be a show stopper,we have changed our AS Broadway for an AS Kensington c/van,this is not without a fault,the "Salad Bowl" wash basin,as is fitted to some AS M/homes......YUK!.i have had my opinion noted at the highest level,but i am learning to live with it.
> Whats a foot?,(Twelve inches),AS,making c/vans and Bailey making M/Homes,ALL been done before Hymer/Elddis/Adria etc,just make sure if you are in drink you get back into the right unit,LOL.
> ...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Jented

dont believe everythink a dealer tells you, had a new Baileys caravan it leaked like a sieve.

joe


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Jented said:


> a leading c/van-m/home dealer told me that once the Bailey c/van leaves the yard it is very rare to have it come back


Yes, difficult to get them back there when the wheels have fallen off. :lol:

(Joking aside, it's to their credit that they're trying to work out what's gone wrong)


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Good luck to them I hope they do well and get some positive comments when they go on sale.its nice to see a British company having a go.For me it doesnt look anymore offensive than most Lutons
Bri


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

More interesting, to me anyway, is the 'original' Renault Master PVC behind it: looks like it could be a self build but obviously fitted out for extensive use with the lader and top box.

Harvey

ps. The Baily does look odd: if you project the roofline of the main body forwards it appears to be only just above the cab roof of the van section.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

If it's a twin rear sofa and front dinette layout I'm all for it. Like others, that luton does look ungainly from the outside, and will be a pig to clean. Should have excellent headroom inside, though, and hopefully they may have avoided that old bugbear of not being able to use the luton ladder when the front bed is made up.

To be honest, I'm not allowed to like any motorhome where the luton protrudes above the height of the roof. Luckily, I happen to think the luton on our Bessie looks great, as do the similarly styled Autotrails where the roof line is horizontal from front to back. OK, headroom's a tad limited up there but it ain't half cosy!

Just to strike a blow for all us other over-cabbers out there, I'd never give up the convenience of that extra bed/cum storage area in favour of a low profile.

As to Bailey caravans, I've never really been impressed by their interior decor in terms of fabrics and cabinets. Some of their exterior moldings look rather as though I might have had a hand in them, too. That's NOT a compliment, by the way.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

From a technical point of view, the Alutech construction method looks to be light years a head of the traditional caravan / motorhome coachbuilt sandwich panel structure based on softwood framing, butt jointed with hundreds of screw fixing holes and made watertight only by lavish use of sealants (while keeping fingers crossed). 

Some of you may deride the looks of its luton, but I expect that the Bailey 10-year guarantee against water ingress is going to shake up a lot of the UK competition. Some UK MH coachbuilt manufacturers / converters still only offer a 2 year guarantee on the habitation part, which speaks volumes for their lack of confidence in their product's ability to remain dry and avoid rot or delamination for any longer time. Considering the price of their MHs they are overdue a big shake-up. 

When the Bailey MHs are officially launched at the NEC in October I wonder if they will put a car on the roof of one of the MHs to demonstrate how strong the Alutech structure is. 

SD


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi every one

I have owned a number of Bailey caravans before switching to a Motorhome.
All that Bailey need to do is apply the same build quality to their Motorhomes, as they do their caravans.

They then need to get the design right, which they will once they have brought out a few models.

Offer a range of base chassis options, including Mercedes and an automatic option.

I would then think they would become a very serious player in the Motorhome market.

Anyone agree

Take care

Delboy


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> From a technical point of view, the Alutech construction method looks to be light years a head of the traditional caravan / motorhome coachbuilt sandwich panel structure based on softwood framing, butt jointed with hundreds of screw fixing holes and made watertight only by lavish use of sealants (while keeping fingers crossed).
> SD


It's not that far ahead and widely used in Euramobil construction techniques

http://www.euramobil.de/standort_galerie.html?&L=1&L=1

Click the video at the bottom to see it in practice. Check out the amount of sealant used.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Does nothing for me. Looks like one of the budget motorhomes that Swift and Autotrail are doing. Bet it's not at the same price as those!!!

Stewart


----------

